
Naomi Wu Arrested by Chinese Police? - inferiorhuman
https://web.archive.org/web/20190713065125/https://twitter.com/RealSexyCyborg/status/1149881998644830208
======
SexyCyborg
Not arrested. There was a misunderstanding, I cleared it up. In China you are
often given the...opportunity to informally deal with these issues. I was not
give a choice about the meeting, there is no way to know the intent and
duration of these meetings, or when you will be...invited to one- so my
friends acted accordingly and followed established procedure.

I just want to build things, show off my city, and it's tech. I'm doing my
best to act normally, update my channel normally and not be at the center of
any larger discussions likely to cause me additional difficulty.

I'm meeting with Bunnie Huang this weekend and he'll be able to verify I'm no
longer in custody and in control of my accounts.

------
sp332
According to a comment she (her account anyway) left on a YouTube video one
day ago, she is now ok but can't go into detail.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSG4FvQaxsQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSG4FvQaxsQ)
Screenshot [https://i.imgur.com/n5yC6II.png](https://i.imgur.com/n5yC6II.png)

------
flossball
She does not want this made public. This post is in no one's interest other
than whoever tried to get her arrested. The situation was resolved. This post
is an attempt to use an archive of a past incident to harass and get her
further into trouble. Please flag this shit.

~~~
inferiorhuman
_This post is an attempt to use an archive of a past incident to harass and
get her further into trouble._

As the person who submitted this: no, it's not. Refusing to discuss police
(Chinese or otherwise) overstepping their bounds simply furthers their ability
to overstep their bounds. Should we not talk about Tienanmen Square or Meng
Hongwei? Pinochet? Trump's new concentration camps (after ICE vowed to not
build more)? How about when Raul Castro's police pull random people off the
street and disappear them? Should we not share those videos?

~~~
flossball
I don't speak for her and neither should you. No one should want someone else
to take individual risks to defend your or anyone else's opinions that you
claim they represent.

~~~
inferiorhuman
_I don 't speak for her and neither should you. _

Oddly enough, I'm not.

------
vorpalhex
Well this is concerning.

Shamir's secret is a way of splitting up a key between multiple keyholders. It
seems Naomi Wu's keyholders activated, and posted this photo of her being in a
police van.

It doesn't seem like she's in handcuffs though, and that's a regular street
officer, not PLA. Anyone have additional context?

------
jzl
Tweet is from July 12. I couldn't find any new info from googling.

What's the explanation for why the tweet would be deleted? (It is if you check
twitter directly.) The Chinese police logged in and deleted it? I would think
if her Secret Share team had to take control of her account, the first move
would be to change the password.

EDIT: Seeing some other responses, perhaps she didn't want it up in the first
place. Too little information to speculate.

------
sequoia
Popping in to point out that so far what we have is a picture on twitter,
nothing more, and to offer a general reminder that waiting to learn details is
generally better than speculation. I hope it's not the case that Wu was
arrested, I wouldn't be surprised if it was, lets wait and get some
confirmations before offering too much commentary.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2013/09/20/224498227...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2013/09/20/224498227/on-the-media-presents-a-consumers-guide-to-breaking-
news)

~~~
sequoia
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20464139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20464139)

> Not arrested. There was a misunderstanding, I cleared it up.

I'll repeat for downvoters in the back: waiting to learn details is generally
better than speculation.

Settle down & get the facts straight before repeating things (see point #9 in
the NPR link above).

